
Phoenix Channels vs. Rails Action Cable - slashdotdash
https://dockyard.com/blog/2016/08/09/phoenix-channels-vs-rails-action-cable
======
slashdotdash
Written by Chris McCord the creator of Phoenix. His summary when comparing to
Rails for real-time push notifications is below.

"... the sweet-spot for Action Cable today is small workloads with few
subscribers on any given topic. Going beyond this means engineering efforts
and resources must be spent on managing multiple nodes and optimizing code out
of channels. Higher workloads with broadcasts to more than a few dozen
subscribers risks availability. With Phoenix, we've shown that channels
performance remains consistent as notification demand increases, which is
essential for handling traffic spikes and avoiding overload."

Source code:
[https://github.com/chrismccord/channelsac](https://github.com/chrismccord/channelsac)

